# Takedown recurve limbs are not marked top and bottom!



## oldfella1962 (Jul 8, 2020)

Okay I bought a Galaxy (used to be made by Samick) Sage takedown recurve and the instructions say that the limbs are marked "top" and "bottom".
No, they are not - the limbs are marked A and B. I assume A is the top limb and B is the bottom but - is this always the case?


----------



## GregoryB. (Jul 8, 2020)

Dont know about A  and B but it the weight is written on the limb you should be able to read it, if its upside down the limbs need swapped.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 9, 2020)

GregoryB. said:


> Dont know about A  and B but it the weight is written on the limb you should be able to read it, if its upside down the limbs need swapped.



Okay I googled some more and figured it out. The bottom limb has the GALAXY SAGE logo on the belly where the shooter can read it. The weight of the bow limbs is on both limbs on the fade outs written on the lighter colored maple layers. Of course also written there is A or B. 

Another question SAGE owners might be able to answer. This is very inexpensive bow and I don't expect anything fancy but it looks like it was never coated with finish! Maybe it was but it's a clear, dull finish. If so, no problem. But if it's not finished I can easily do that. Any thoughts?


----------



## GregoryB. (Jul 9, 2020)

It should be finished.  It doesn't have the same finish as a high dollar Black Widow. My sage limbs are  kind of dull. You can always hit them with a rattle can poly if you want. When I build bows that's what I spray them with.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 9, 2020)

oldfella1962 said:


> Okay I bought a Galaxy (used to be made by Samick) Sage takedown recurve and the instructions say that the limbs are marked "top" and "bottom".
> No, they are not - the limbs are marked A and B. I assume A is the top limb and B is the bottom but - is this always the case?


I’d go with A on top and B on bottom.
If it wasn’t right then I wouldn’t trust the bow and maker anyway.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 11, 2020)

GregoryB. said:


> It should be finished.  It doesn't have the same finish as a high dollar Black Widow. My sage limbs are  kind of dull. You can always hit them with a rattle can poly if you want. When I build bows that's what I spray them with.



Yes I put on a coat of clear satin poly with a sponge brush. Since this bow is for my son I actually took my time and it came out looking pretty good (unlike my own bows!)


----------

